# Feature Request: Basic Video Calibration Test Patterns



## jcculli (Jan 1, 2004)

It would be great if the DVR 921 included some basic video calibration test patterns so that contrast, brightness, color, hue and sharpness could be adjusted for optimal picture quality - similar to what Avia provides for DVD picture calibration.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

With the 921 you can record and store the test pattern program that airs once in awhile on HDNet. It was just on last week. It usually airs at 8AM ET. It's like having an AVIA CD in HD, well almost!  I have it on DVHS now.


----------

